# Sand not staying put



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

So I finally got to move the tank to the living room.

I placed 50 peat moss pucks then add flora mix on top then eco complete on 2/3 of the tank.

On the 1/3 of the tank I placed Estes white sand. This sand has lots of bubbles even after rinsing and it makes the sand clump together. And when I stir the sand, these floats to the top until the bubble breaks spreading the sand everywhere.

How do I clear all this bubbles and clump of sand without having the bubbles float:fish9:?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's just trapped air it will clear with time, I'm not sure how you do it without them floating though.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I've had similar issues with putting a peat moss layer on the bottom. if you don't soak it before putting it in the tank, it's going to float. What I do now is fill a little bucket that's about 1 gallon with the peat moss, then put as much water in it as I can, then stir it up by hand. The peat moss turns into a muddy slurry of sorts, and stays nicely on the bottom and doesn't even try to float once it's in the tank and you start to put water in it.

I suppose you could use the same technique for sand.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you may try poking around with a straw or something instead of stirring it.. it'll still get the air pockets outta there but wont cause sand to go all over. I had quite a bit of air in my salt water sand and eventually it all just came out. patience may be your other choice.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I had the exact same problem now I know to do! see your thread has just helped two people*w3


----------

